# Inguinal mass



## codedog (Jul 31, 2008)

Does anyone know a cpt code for excisional biopsy of inguinal mass. ?


----------



## mbort (Jul 31, 2008)

look at 27040 to see if that may work for you


----------



## codedog (Jul 31, 2008)

*Inguinal  Mass*

Thanks mbort. I know he went deep in sub so i will try 27041- thanks again . You helped me twice so far.


----------



## Ldavies1963 (Apr 3, 2014)

*What is the ICD 9 code for?*

Does anyone know the ICD 9 code for exploration mass left inguinal area... thanks


----------

